# Don't go looking for a beach holiday on the Island of Java Indonesia..



## hollydolly (May 7, 2019)

This is 25 minutes long... showing the filth in the rivers of the Island of Java, but you only need to look at it for a few minutes to see what's going on, absolute disgrace...

..... 35 million people rely on it for their water ...


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2019)

...   :eeew:


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

That’s disgusting and if 35 MILLION people are relying on the water then why are they polluting it with everything like this?

Before this I couldn’t have imagined something like this ever happening anywhere. Humans destroy our planet. It’s sad.


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> ...   :eeew:


Hey Bonnie. Isn’t that a Bichon Frise in your avatar?


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s disgusting and if 35 MILLION people are relying on the water then why are they polluting it with everything like this?
> 
> Before this I couldn’t have imagined something like this ever happening anywhere. Humans destroy our planet. It’s sad.




It's hard to even fathom that 35 million people rely on that water... according to the report, the governments are neither able or willing to do anything about it, nor control the massive population explosion which seems to be the cause of it all...,


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It's hard to even fathom that 35 million people rely on that water... according to the report, the governments are neither able or willing to do anything about it, nor control the massive population explosion which seems to be the cause of it all...,


Good lord. I’m so very very grateful to be living where we live and how we live. 
I can’t wrap my head around it with holly. Perhaps I’m plain ignorant of worldly affairs but 35 million drinking this water and nobody cares? It’s mind boggling.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 7, 2019)

Insane!  Plastics are convenient but we, *ALL* of us in the* world* need to stop it's use in consumer products.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2019)

Couldn't agree More...I'm just appalled!!... I know both of those presenters on the Video, they're respected TV reporters here in the UK, but I still  went looking for more proof, because it was so hard to even think this is happening to so many...but even on the comments below the video people from Indonesia are confirming that it's true!!


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2019)

You're  right  Jim    :applause2:


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

Oddly enough there are many waterways in Java Indonesia that don’t look polluted at all 

Anyer Beach 

Batu Kara’s 

Waterfalls at Baturaden 

Bogor

Pangandanran


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

Timang Beach 

I realize that these are mostly sea waterways 

It seems so bazaar that all these waters are clean and clear looking but who knows...


----------



## AZ Jim (May 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 65295
> Timang Beach
> View attachment 65296
> I realize that these are mostly sea waterways
> ...


The problem will not go away.  The fact it hasn't swallowed the entire area YET means given time it  will.  Not just JAVA the problem is worldwide.


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> The problem will not go away.  The fact it hasn't swallowed the entire area YET means given time it  will.  Not just JAVA the problem is worldwide.


Yes I realize the problem won’t go away. It is world wide. Clearly ‘some’ places are far worse than others. Where we live most waterways are fairly clean but we don’t have the population or situation others here have.


----------

